# Can't shift to large ring on crankset



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I run an Ultegra triple, and cannot get the chain to throw to the large ring. My front der. runs my chain back and forth between the middle and small rings just fine, but I cannot get it to throw to the big ring. Which screw do I turn (and which direction) to make this adjustment?

TIA...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

E 12 said:


> I run an Ultegra triple, and cannot get the chain to throw to the large ring. My front der. runs my chain back and forth between the middle and small rings just fine, but I cannot get it to throw to the big ring. Which screw do I turn (and which direction) to make this adjustment?
> 
> TIA...


Upper limit screw -- screw out / anticlockwise.

You can visually verify you're making the right adjustments by having the shift lever with all of the cable pulled (in the "big ring" position) and see the cage swinging outward.

Adjust 1/4 turn at a time so you don't throw the chain.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Much thanks! I'll give it a go later.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Maybe not limit screws*



E 12 said:


> Much thanks! I'll give it a go later.


More likely than the limit screws, your cable tension needs adjustment. To test which is your problem, see if it will shift to the big ring when you pull on the cable by hand. Most likely, it will. If so, screw out the barrel adjuster 1/4 at a time.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a similar problem last year and adjusted much like Kerry described. It would work fine for a short while, then problem would return. I replaced the cable and voila, problem solved.

If you never could shift into the big ring, it could be the limit screw, but if it used to and now will not, it is more likely cable tension. I have not had a problem with limit screws changing adjustment once set.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem: Ultegra triple cranks and an Ultegra FD. It has to be pulled with extreme effort, and won't shift to the middle chainring from the outer, large one. I've adjusted the cable-tension until blue in the face. It just doesn't like shifting to the large, ar go large to medium.

Any other ides? I'm running out of cable. Using SRAM Attack (Shimano compatible) shifters on the bars, bike is a Trek FX 7.5 hybrid. FD has been adapted to work as a top-pull with a pulley.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Careful with going crazy on the limit screw, chain can come off and at high speed this is dangerous. Test at slow speeds or preferably on a trainer. Triples can be a real pain to do right.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Puchnuts said:


> I'm having a similar problem: Ultegra triple cranks and an Ultegra FD. It has to be pulled with extreme effort, and won't shift to the middle chainring from the outer, large one. I've adjusted the cable-tension until blue in the face. It just doesn't like shifting to the large, ar go large to medium.
> 
> Any other ides? I'm running out of cable. Using SRAM Attack (Shimano compatible) shifters on the bars, bike is a Trek FX 7.5 hybrid. FD has been adapted to work as a top-pull with a pulley.


But the leverage is still designed for a bottom pull, I tried the same thing once and had to go bottom-pull for the same exact reason.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

It is bottom-pull. The pulley is at the base of the seatpost so it is coming UP to the derailleur. Here is the device:

http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/clwipu34news.html

It shifts - it just doesn't like going from large to middle chainring.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> More likely than the limit screws, your cable tension needs adjustment. To test which is your problem, see if it will shift to the big ring when you pull on the cable by hand. Most likely, it will. If so, screw out the barrel adjuster 1/4 at a time.


Curious if this is a particularly small frame...I have had fits trying to get the tension high enough to shift into the big ring on my wife's 46cm frame with a Shimano triple.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Starting over*



Puchnuts said:


> It shifts - it just doesn't like going from large to middle chainring.


The general advice is always the same. Start over. That means making sure that the cables/casings are in good shape and clean so there is no friction there, checking out the shifter on the same basis, cleaning and lubing the derailleur itself so that it moves freely, making sure you have the proper height (cage should just clear whatever chainring it comes closest to when going through its range of travel), trying a range of cage position relative to the chainrings, setting the upper and lower limit screws properly, and attaching the cable when the shifter is "all the way down" through its shifts. After doing all this, it is rare to have to tweak the cable adjustment by very much. 

Of course, this assumes that the chain and chainrings are not worn such that you are getting some sort of chain suck problems.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

wouldn't hurt to check to see if your FD is high enough on the seat tube. If it isn't it will never push the chain to your big ring no matter what you do with cable tension and limit screws. The FD needs to be a couple of mm above the big ring when you're looking directly at it. If you can't even get it onto your big ring this could also be the problem. Just something to check.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Derailleur height*



superflychief said:


> wouldn't hurt to check to see if your FD is high enough on the seat tube. If it isn't it will never push the chain to your big ring no matter what you do with cable tension and limit screws. The FD needs to be a couple of mm above the big ring when you're looking directly at it. If you can't even get it onto your big ring this could also be the problem. Just something to check.


Actually, some derailleurs "swing up" as they move away from the frame, so you can't always judge by just looking at it. The key test is that the inner and outer cage must clear the rings as it passes. You want the cage as low as possible and still have it clear. 2mm is OK, 1mm is better.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Remembering the conflicting reports on the integrity of Ultegra FD's, I went hunting a different derailleur The results of this are here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=163527

Thanks for your input and advice!


----------

